# For you guys that like Dash Cams



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/special/boxcouk/24993283

For you guys that like to have a camera whilst you drive


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Or this one - at a fraction of that price . . . I got one & it works perfectly recording everything all the way down to Spain & back

http://www.amazon.co.uk/HD-VEHICLE-...UTF8&qid=1376000554&sr=1-7&keywords=video+cam

(Several sellers inc couple in UK at this low price) :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

vicdicdoc - I got one & it works perfectly recording everything all the way down to Spain & back

Do you have any of your recordings that you'd like to share with us?

Here's one of mine I did earlier - 




:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If only the yanks knew how to pronounce WATER I'd have enjoyed that with the sound up.

Pet hate Ts pronounced as Ds, most from across the pont.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Or this one - at a fraction of that price . . . I got one & it works perfectly recording everything all the way down to Spain & back
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/HD-VEHICLE-...UTF8&qid=1376000554&sr=1-7&keywords=video+cam
> 
> (Several sellers inc couple in UK at this low price) :wink:


Was it difficult (complicated) to wire in?


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> vicdicdoc -
> 
> Here's one of mine I did earlier -
> 
> ...


Had alook at your recording, not quite sure which camera system you used. Its good quality and would like to get one but want to make sure I get the same one
Thanks, Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If only the yanks knew how to pronounce WATER I'd have enjoyed that with the sound up.
> 
> Pet hate Ts pronounced as Ds, most from across the pont.


Pedand!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Chudders - I have a Dashcam DR 32, reviewed by Techmoan ( 



 ), which is extremely easy to set up and use.

I fitted a 32GB Micro card, about £10 off Ebay, and that gives around 6 hours recording at 1080P.

The quality of the clips is brilliant when played back full screen on my PC and is far superior to the quality of the clips I have posted on Youtube.

I think it cost around £90, I had it for my birthday, and I know you can buy cameras for much less and considerably more but I'm well pleased with the results.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

The Mio one has a built in Speed Camera alert, clever bit of kit really (no doubt disabled for france)

Not bad for the money


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> Or this one - at a fraction of that price . . . I got one & it works perfectly recording everything all the way down to Spain & back
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/HD-VEHICLE-...UTF8&qid=1376000554&sr=1-7&keywords=video+cam
> 
> (Several sellers inc couple in UK at this low price) :wink:


Hi Vic.
I bought one a while ago but apart from being busy with other things, the instruction booklet left me somewhat confused. So it's still in the drawer.

Do you have a descriptive manual you could scan and share?

Ray.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > If only the yanks knew how to pronounce WATER I'd have enjoyed that with the sound up.
> ...


To be pedantic the above should 'Pedant' :?:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Chudders said:


> Pedand![..........
> To be pedantic the above should 'Pedant' :?:


I think you missed it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > If only the yanks knew how to pronounce WATER I'd have enjoyed that with the sound up.
> ...


On pronunciation yes, I pleat Guildy.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Chudders - I have a Dashcam DR 32, reviewed by Techmoan (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, having a bit of trouble at the moment finding a UK seller
Thanks


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

tonyt said:


> Chudders said:
> 
> 
> > Pedand![..........
> ...


Too subtle for me I,m afraid :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chudders said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > Chudders said:
> ...


I,m should be I'm, if we're being pendantical


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I,m should be I'm, if we're being pendantical


Sorry, but you forgot the closing full stop.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tonyt said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I,m should be I'm, if we're being pendantical
> ...


Sorry :!: but I was brought up not dragged up, and a person does not need to use a full stop if one is using an emoticon, or indeed any punctuation :roll: 8)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Chudders - the Camera that my beloved bought for my birthday was ordered from China.

It can be found on Ebay - 127° Lens 808 #18 DVR DR32 HD 1080P/720P Car Camera AVI 2.4 TFT LCD Auto Lock - mine was sold by 'hxelepro360' but there are other sellers.

It says 7-21 days delivery but mine came within a week of ordering.

If you do decide to buy one make sure you get free delivery and the camera has a suction bracket to fasten to your windscreen - not just an adhesive sticker bracket. 

You will also need a Micro SDHC 32GB Memory Card to record up to six hours of video - about £17 from Amazon.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the information, and for bringing the thread back to the original topic.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chudders said:


> Thanks for the information, and for bringing the thread back to the original topic.


Sometimes a bit of banter helps to keep a topic on the front page, it's harmless, and no one seemed to posting anything pertinent.

However to stay on topic, we could do with some proper relevant footage, with no soundtrack, and a link to where the camera in question can be got with prices too, then it will be a much more useful than disjointed footage, and links.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

[quote="Kev_n_Liz"

However to stay on topic, we could do with some proper relevant footage, with no soundtrack, and a link to where the camera in question can be got with prices too, then it will be a much more useful than disjointed footage, and links.[/quote]

Yes would be useful if we could get a little more information.
The camera in the original post looks good but I just have to decide whether I can spend the money.


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

We have just bought a smart cam. have used it while here in Germany, good sound and good quality movie.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

tonyt said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Or this one - at a fraction of that price . . . I got one & it works perfectly recording everything all the way down to Spain & back
> ...


Nah, those who know me know I'm a dumbo- so thats how simple it is to set up . . . The only head scratching bit was figuring out the options in the menus menu but that sorted-plug it into the ciggie lighter socket & it autostarts recording when the engine is started, make sure you use a class 10 type SD card not a slower type.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

raynipper said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Or this one - at a fraction of that price . . . I got one & it works perfectly recording everything all the way down to Spain & back
> ...


Short answer is No . . . I had 20 minutes of head scratching to figure out the menu options -just don't select Chinese as the language . . . It's a bugger to get it back to English :? 
I can if your really stumped post a step by step guide if you have the same make/model


----------

